# Fiba fuse



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

http://sgtf.com/Brands/FibaFuse Used it this weekend. What a joke. I had 6 butts on a ceiling and three of them cracked. Job done 100% ez sand. Everything looks good, but what a pain having to go back and fix it. Not impressed at all.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

boco said:


> http://sgtf.com/Brands/FibaFuse I had 6 butts on a ceiling and three of them cracked.


Never had that happen yet in all the jobs we've sometimes used it on. At least not that I know of. You didn't by chance happen to maybe cut the Fiba a little too much along the joint with your knife while wiping it down or something?


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

boco said:


> http://sgtf.com/Brands/FibaFuse Used it this weekend. What a joke. I had 6 butts on a ceiling and three of them cracked. Job done 100% ez sand. Everything looks good, but what a pain having to go back and fix it. Not impressed at all.


Mud needs to be runny, if it's too thick it won't bleed thru and bond the tape. Never had any problems myself.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

boco said:


> http://sgtf.com/Brands/FibaFuse Used it this weekend. What a joke. I had 6 butts on a ceiling and three of them cracked. Job done 100% ez sand. Everything looks good, but what a pain having to go back and fix it. Not impressed at all.


Oh oh, watch out boco, here comes cazna


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Oh oh, watch out boco, here comes cazna


:thumbup: Were the butts back blocked and secure before you taped them???, Whatever it was paper would have cracked as well as fuse is much strong than paper :yes:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

That reminds me, I was told a house done with Fuse tape stood up to the Christchurch earthquake in February, and it was in one of the hardest hit suburbs.
Like the new Avatar 2Buck :thumbup:.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

i really dont ever have problems with butts cracking. I still need to go back to the job to find out what happened. Way too much of a pain in arse for me to try again.


----------

